# Cant figure



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

any guess's on what this could be? the fish has a crazy lower jaw, very big mouth for a fish this size.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

collection point?


----------



## WaxmasterJ (Jan 8, 2007)

looks like a rhom to me


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

red eye, bend in forehead. i guess rhom


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Body shape, and all look like my big black Rhomb .


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

...it just looks like an S. rhombeus to me...


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

the jaw can vary either between geographical location or the genetic variation of the individual. like you get some caribe with bigger jaws than others. 
theres a pic on opefe with a big catch of reds that look entirely different based on head structure. still al the same species though.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

WaxmasterJ said:


> looks like a rhom to me


Same here!


----------

